# Converter SSI auf RS232/RS422 Schnittstelle mit µC



## claudia (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

es geht um ein SSI --> (zu) RS-232/ RS-422 (oder CAN ) Wandler( converter oder Adapter) für mein dSPACE-Systeme. ( ich habe schon ein paar Beiträge gelesen, aber Sie treffen nicht ganz zu ...)

Die SSI ( mit 6 leitungen : c-,c+ ,D-,D+,GND ,VCC) daten bekomme ich von einem Absolut Wertgeber (Drehgeber) und zwar Singleturn-Drehgeber (Graycode).

Fragen:

ist ein solche Adapter / converter mit  µC realisierbar? oder habt Ihr vielleicht ein Tipps ?

wenn das realisierbar ist, muss ich dann nur mein µC Programmieren sodass am ausgang ein RS232 (RxD , TxD) signal kommt?

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine litteratur wo man sich einarbeiten kann? natürlich suche weiter im internet aber das Stichwort zu finden ist etwas anderes...


(ich habe mich leider mit  µC nur seltern beschäftigt)

Danke im voraus.....


----------



## Senator42 (15 Oktober 2010)

*SSI "Synchronous Serial Interface"*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchron-Serielle_Schnittstelle

*Absolutwertgeber mittels SSI auswerten*

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/175238


----------

